# Word of the Day - Pidgin



## debodun (Mar 8, 2022)

Pidgin (noun) - a simplified speech used for communication between people with different languages.

In many vintage movies and TV shows, Native Americans and Asians were depicted speaking pidgin English.


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 8, 2022)

Shorthand writing is a type of Pidgin, as I sure  can't speak that language!


----------



## debodun (Mar 8, 2022)

I wonder if birds could be taught pidgin speech?


----------



## Bellbird (Mar 8, 2022)

Pidgin English, Its a long time since I heard those words.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 8, 2022)

Bellbird said:


> Pidgin English, Its a long time since I heard those words.


Me too!


----------



## Mizmo (Mar 8, 2022)

​Best Pidgin Friends...​


----------



## Pepper (Mar 8, 2022)

There once was an actor name of Walter Pidgin.  Oops, make that Walter Pidgeon.


----------



## kburra (Mar 9, 2022)

*Ecofascism*
Ecofascism is a theoretical political model in which a totalitarian government would require individuals to sacrifice their own interests to the "organic whole of nature".


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 9, 2022)

Over the years I guess I have talked to many people who spoke pidgin English.  My mother used to  call it "broken English".


----------



## debodun (Mar 9, 2022)

Ummm...that right, Kemo Sabe. Me gettum sheriff.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 10, 2022)

It's unrelated college educated lingo that I speak as a penpal mentioned in her letter to me from Switzerland.
She said she could not understand my slang.     English is all I speak I guess my penmanship throws them off


----------

